# battre en brèche



## Jaime Fernando Rego Caver

Hola a todos:

Alguien sabe que significa la expresión:

"battre en brêche"

Según el diccionario es batir en brecha, lo cual no tiene sentido.

Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Sí, es la traducción correcta. Puede mirar la definición en la RAE.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

_Battre en brèche._ Attaquer de manière à ouvrir une brèche; _au fig.,_ attaquer violemment et systématiquement (une personne, ses idées, etc.) :

En este diccionario en la palabra "brêche"

Si necesitas más aclaración, piensa en incluir tu frase en su contexto. 

http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/brêche


----------



## totor

También podrías utilizar el significado de la locución, que es *demoler*, pero para eso, como bien dice Paquita, tendrías que poner contexto.


----------



## Maikel

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​ 
J'ai trouvè ce texte:
_"Les grands espoirs des années soixante semblent_ battus en brèche"_._ 

Je sais que cela vient de la locution "battre en brèche", mais je ne trouve pas le mot correct en espagnol. Et la traduction que la RAE nous propose "batir en brecha", il me semble très peu convaincant dans ce cas.


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour:

*"Battre en brèche. Attaquer de manière à ouvrir une brèche; au fig., attaquer violemment et systématiquement (une personne, ses idées, etc.)"

*_"Les grands espoirs des années soixante semblent_ battus en brèche"_._ "Las mayores/grandes esperanzas de los años sesenta parecen asaltados con violencia". En lenguaje militar, un asalto es un ataque planificado


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- ... _son batidos en brecha_ no me parece mal pero reconozco que no es tan corriente como la expresión en francés.
Otra:
- ... parecen sufrir acometidas sistemáticas

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Maikel

Me quedo con esta última. Y sugiero "parecen derrumbarse o resquebrajarse"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

L'idée n'est pas la même Maikel. Avec _derrumbarse _o _resquebrajarse _on ne sait pas que les coups viennent de dehors, mais on peut penser qu'ils se délitent par leurs propres moyens.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## David GRG

Bonjour:

Tal vez podamos admitir "atacar directamente", que mantiene el sentido militar un poco, y que es más habitual en español. Mi problema era 

"En 1076, le pape Grégoire VII, battant en brèche l'autorité acquise par les souverains germaniques, exige de tout roi..."

donde es evidente que existe un trasfondo militar, pero es imposible que _se bata en brecha la autoridad adquirida por... _más que metafóricamente.

No sé si mi interpretación es correcta. Muchas gracias, 

DGRG


----------



## MARIREYES

Buenas noches,
me gustaría saber si battre en brèche l´idée podría traducirlo por "acabar con la idea".
Gracias


----------



## swift

Hola MariReyes:

Te doy la bienvenida al foro. 

Sería bueno que nos brindases al menos una frase contextualizada. De ese modo, podríamos ver con mayor claridad el uso que das a la expresión. En cualquier caso, en francés "battre en brèche" indica un ataque frontal.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## MARIREYES

La frase se encuentra en un texto histórico, battre en bréche l`idée, por eso pienso que podría traducirse por derribar la idea o acabar con la idea; no encuentro para este contexto nada mejor. Gracias

2º mensaje
Lo siento, acabo de empezar aquí y aún no estoy familiarizada. La frase es la siguiente: Parce qu`elle a contribué à battre en brèche l`idée d`une continuité entre franc-maçonnerie... . Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches MARIREYES, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

Para mí el hecho de _battre en brèche_ no presupone el final, es decir el derribo, el fin de la cosa _batida en brecha_ por lo que sus proposiones no me parecen acertadas. A no ser que el contexto diga lo contrario.

En un mensaje anterior hablo de _acometidas_, puede utilizar el verbo _acometer contra_ o algo más fuerte:
- arremeter contra

Espere más opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Me parece que podrías emplear : *echar por tierra la idea*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MARIREYES

Creo que efectivamente en este contexto_ echar por tierra _es la traducción más acertada. Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## totor

Es absolutamente cierto lo que dice Martine:


Cintia&Martine said:


> _batidos en brecha_ no me parece mal pero reconozco que no es tan corriente como la expresión en francés.


pero me parece que la propuesta de José:


swift said:


> ataque frontal


es absolutamente correcta y, además, tan corriente como la francesa.


----------



## Maikel

Otra frase con battre en bréche
« _Seul, devait me pousser à continuer ma route, au lieu de regagner mon lit, mon projet premier de *battre en brèche *les préjugés des Blancs en fraternisant avec les Africains _» Michel Leiris - _Fourbis_

¿Podemos traducir aquí _battre en bréche_ por *combatir*?


----------



## Pohana

Gévy said:


> ... *echar por tierra la idea*....


Yo me inclinaría por esta expressión: _echar por tierra los prejuicios_.


----------



## totor

Fíjate lo que dice el CNRTL:


> _Battre en brèche.__Attaquer de manière à ouvrir une brèche; au fig., attaquer violemment et systématiquement (une personne, ses idées, etc.)_



Es un poco más que combatir.


----------

